# The Incredible PopeMan Comic book



## ReformedWretch (Apr 7, 2005)

http://abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200504/s1339044.htm


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 7, 2005)

How's that for an attempt at revelvance?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, no, Dispie flashback!!! Didn't the Beast apparently die and be ressurected with greater powers? Oh, no, Hal where are you?


----------

